# Nightmares associated with 5-htp?



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I was considering buying 5-htp for my SA. I've never taken it before, and I've heard a lot of people say it gives them vivid dreams... and sometimes nightmares. Has anyone ever experienced this, and could they go in depth about this side effect? Thank you.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Its pretty weak, an whats the big deal about nightmares. A cheese sandwich can give you nightmares. :roll


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

I take 5-HTP twice a day and it doesn't give me nightmares. It helps me a lot, try it out.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

You should move thread over to Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise for more replies.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

metamorphosis said:


> You should move thread over to Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise for more replies.


Good Idea, done.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Are you all aware of the danger that is involved with taking 5-htp? 
It can be dangerous for your heart because you get to much 5-htp/sertonin in your bloodstream. 

A couple of years ago I tryed 5-htp just for a couple of days, I experienced strange rapid heart beats for shorts periods of time. I never had problems with my heart but those days where pretty scary. After that I never took 5-htp ever.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Man, I think taking neuroscience was the best thing for being able to offer insight here, haha. I was just mentally flipping through my notes. 

So, the way I remember it is 5-HTP kinda screws with your sleep stages. You've got four. When you first fall asleep you're in stage one and progress to stage four. Once your brain has hung out in stage four for a while, you move back to three, two, one. That return to stage one is where you experience REM sleep - the stage where you experience dreams. Each cycle lasts about 90 minutes. What 5-HTP does is alters the amount of time you spend in each stage. I also believe it increases the REM sleep which is why you're getting vivid dreams. I'd consider lowering the dose if it happens!


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

seafolly said:


> Man, I think taking neuroscience was the best thing for being able to offer insight here, haha. I was just mentally flipping through my notes.
> 
> So, the way I remember it is 5-HTP kinda screws with your sleep stages. You've got four. When you first fall asleep you're in stage one and progress to stage four. Once your brain has hung out in stage four for a while, you move back to three, two, one. That return to stage one is where you experience REM sleep - the stage where you experience dreams. Each cycle lasts about 90 minutes. What 5-HTP does is alters the amount of time you spend in each stage. I also believe it increases the REM sleep which is why you're getting vivid dreams. I'd consider lowering the dose if it happens!


 Are you sure your talking 5-HTP the med from the health shop, that does SFA :roll MORPHINE does less than what you have discribed :roll


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

foxy said:


> Are you sure your talking 5-HTP the med from the health shop, that does SFA :roll MORPHINE does less than what you have discribed :roll


Eye rolls? Really? Aren't you a charming one.

Yes, I'm talking about 5-HTP. That controversial little neurotransmitter. I'm not backing its effectiveness. I'm answering the OP's question about a side effect.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

seafolly said:


> Eye rolls? Really? Aren't you a charming one.
> 
> Yes, I'm talking about 5-HTP. That controversial little neurotransmitter. I'm not backing its effectiveness. I'm answering the OP's question about a side effect.


 The eyes roll was for the way over the top answer .


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

_...and could they go in depth about this side effect?_

From where I stand, it looks like "over the top" is what the OP is asking for. So far, I don't see any other attempts to help them out.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

seafolly said:


> _...and could they go in depth about this side effect?_
> 
> From where I stand, it looks like "over the top" is what the OP is asking for. So far, I don't see any other attempts to help them out.


 The poster is quoteing nightmares, a 2 year old has nightmares but he dont write a thread about it, :no


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

foxy said:


> The poster is quoteing nightmares, a 2 year old has nightmares but he dont write a thread about it, :no


What the hell are you talking about...


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

candiedsky said:


> What the hell are you talking about...


 Im talking about vivid dreams an nightmare,s, you quoted in your first post, are you scared of getting dreams an nightmares on a med. IM saying a 2year old gets vivid dreans an nightmares as does every one . you dont have to be on meds for that. So if that worries you forget meds ,its a trivial side effect,am i clear enough now:roll


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Nightmares are awesome.. The other night I had a dream was a spider.. So I tried to blow it away.. Then it transformed into an enormous one and rushed at me faster than the speed of light. Woke up yelling, was great. Nightmares = Horror movies with you as the main character.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Iced said:


> Nightmares are awesome.. The other night I had a dream was a spider.. So I tried to blow it away.. Then it transformed into an enormous one and rushed at me faster than the speed of light. Woke up yelling, was great. Nightmares = Horror movies with you as the main character.


 When in cronic depression i was attacked by aliens an mutants every night , an i dont mean the wife. So i invented a super hero in my brain to fight on my side. after a while it worked . An me an the super hero kicked arse. Not like the film KICK ARSE but hardcore get out my head your nuked.:duck


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

foxy said:


> When in cronic depression i was attacked by aliens an mutants every night , an i dont mean the wife. So i invented a super hero in my brain to fight on my side. after a while it worked . An me an the super hero kicked arse. Not like the film KICK ARSE but hardcore get out my head your nuked.:duck


Oh you love Doctor Who too?


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Iced said:


> Oh you love Doctor Who too?


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR NO, but i love team america


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuudgeee yeahh amerrikka!


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Iced said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuudgeee yeahh amerrikka!


coolest film made:yes lets start a thread on some scene,s


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

foxy said:


> coolest film made:yes lets start a thread on some scene,s







Inb4 delete


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*team america*


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*team america*

IbvQik45b3Q[[/MEDIA]


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

foxy said:


> Im talking about vivid dreams an nightmare,s, you quoted in your first post, are you scared of getting dreams an nightmares on a med. IM saying a 2year old gets vivid dreans an nightmares as does every one . you dont have to be on meds for that. So if that worries you forget meds ,its a trivial side effect,am i clear enough now:roll


"an nightmares"? Before you go and roll your virtual eyes at me, get your ****ing grammar corrected. And no, you are not 'clear enough' now. Why are you making a connection between 2 year olds and myself? I do not FEAR nightmares, I merely asked a question about one particular side effect of 5-htp. No **** you can get nightmares naturally! Stop making assumptions and take your accusations somewhere else.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*Dyslexic foxy*



candiedsky said:


> "an nightmares"? Before you go and roll your virtual eyes at me, get your ****ing grammar corrected. And no, you are not 'clear enough' now. Why are you making a connection between 2 year olds and myself? I do not FEAR nightmares, I merely asked a question about one particular side effect of 5-htp. No **** you can get nightmares naturally! Stop making assumptions and take your accusations somewhere else.


I was considering buying 5-htp for my SA. I've never taken it before, and I've heard a lot of people say it gives them vivid dreams... and sometimes nightmares. Has anyone ever experienced this, and could they go in depth about this side effect? Thank you. **********************************This is you first post, clearly asking about nightmare,s on 5-htp.My answer was why do you worry about nightmares, a 2 year old has nightmare,s., why the hissy fit over that, its no big deal in mental illness , that is what this forum is about. 5ht-p is a waste of money med from a herb shop, good if your inbetween meds an waiting to start another. But as a med for anxierty forget it. NIGHTMARES AN VIVID DREAM,S eeeer thats normal isnt it.:yes


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Just to expand on what seafolly said, i wanna offer my understanding

First of all most dreams are bizzare and strange during the night. However we remember very few, and nightmares are those that are so bizzare that the emotional response wakes us.

5HTP increase Serotonin in the brain (And the body, but when properly taken on an empty stomach without excess vitamin B, it will not convert much into the body i promise)
Serotonin converts into Melatonin, when the eyes are faced with darkness. Melotonin is sort of the horomone that puts us into deep sleep.
Too much melatonin means deeper sleep, something that is utilized by body builders to give them a more muscle reparing sleep. this means that body, when under heavy concentration of Melotonin, will spend more time in non dream sleep.
As the Melotonin reduces later in the night, around 3-4 oclock, the REM (Dream Sleep) stages get long, a phenemenon known as REM Rebound which hasnt been understood yet. Infact scientist still dont know why humans dream.
Since most of the body healing and physical healing has been by this stage, the body spends more time in Dream sleep leading to longer, more colorful and vivid dreams. Because the dreams are almost twice as long, to rebound for missed dreaming earlier in the night, our memories get better, and we often feel like the dream is real. 

There are no nightmares, just that remembering crazy dreams can be unsettling. 

Hope that helps


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> Just to expand on what seafolly said, i wanna offer my understanding
> 
> First of all most dreams are bizzare and strange during the night. However we remember very few, and nightmares are those that are so bizzare that the emotional response wakes us.
> 
> ...


good answer my writeing skill,s are limited,as am self taught, she seems to think i refer HER to a 2year old, i simply use that as an answer to everyone has vivid dreams, ie even a 2 year old. I didnt think she would think i was placeing her has childish. The serotonin value in 5htp is VERY VERY LOW . I only took it when i came of effexor an was waiting to start a ssri, the doc needed a 3 week med free , so i took 5htp in large amouts an to be honest hear, its a great big waste of time.But then again i am mentaly ill not just mild SA , in the latter it may do something mild:yes thats all i wrote in the post she seemed to have read a lot more into it, still carnt please everone


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

foxy said:


> I was considering buying 5-htp for my SA. I've never taken it before, and I've heard a lot of people say it gives them vivid dreams... and sometimes nightmares. Has anyone ever experienced this, and could they go in depth about this side effect? Thank you. **********************************This is you first post, clearly asking about nightmare,s on 5-htp.My answer was why do you worry about nightmares, a 2 year old has nightmare,s., why the hissy fit over that, its no big deal in mental illness , that is what this forum is about. 5ht-p is a waste of money med from a herb shop, good if your inbetween meds an waiting to start another. But as a med for anxierty forget it. NIGHTMARES AN VIVID DREAM,S eeeer thats normal isnt it.:yes


I don't understand a word you just said... why are you making a big deal over my question? I didn't ask you for your opinion of the effectiveness of 5-htp. I didn't ask if anyone thought it was a waste of money. "Why worry about nightmares"? Is there a law against asking about nightmares. I was curious; sue me. If there is a supplement that may induce nightmares, I want to know why. Your answers are completely irrelevant and your condescending tone suggests that I should already know everything there is to 5-htp itself.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

candiedsky said:


> I don't understand a word you just said... why are you making a big deal over my question? I didn't ask you for your opinion of the effectiveness of 5-htp. I didn't ask if anyone thought it was a waste of money. "Why worry about nightmares"? Is there a law against asking about nightmares. I was curious; sue me. If there is a supplement that may induce nightmares, I want to know why. Your answers are completely irrelevant and your condescending tone suggests that I should already know everything there is to 5-htp itself.


 I tell you what save us all a lot of pain an google it. You are bizzare an weird. you are the rude one , reading thing,s in posts that are not there just to kick off. I may not have you inteligence , BUT IM CLEVER ENOUGH TO SUSS YOU OUT .:doh


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

foxy said:


> I tell you what save us all a lot of pain an google it. You are bizzare an weird. you are the rude one , reading thing,s in posts that are not there just to kick off. I may not have you inteligence , BUT IM CLEVER ENOUGH TO SUSS YOU OUT .:doh


"... save us all a lot of pain _an_ google it..."
"... bizzare _an_ weird..."
".... may not have _you_ intelligence..."

Well, you're not clever enough to speak proper English. If you don't like my question, stay off the ****ing thread. Your replies have continuously been off-kilter and are NOT HELPFUL. I don't give two ****s if you think I'm rude. You started it with your smartass eye rolling and failed attempts to "SUSS ME OUT", whatever the hell that means. If I want to ask a question on here I will. Go ahead and get mad, I don't care.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

foxy said:


> Sorry i didnt know you were sectioned. :b


Again, what the ****? When the hell did I ask "Who or what age groups can get nightmares?" NEVER!


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

foxy said:


> coolest film made:yes lets start a thread on some scene,s


Yeah foxy you started getting way off topic for no reason. I suggest you just stop now before a Mod takes notice of it and does it for you.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

namespace11 said:


> Yeah foxy you started getting way off topic for no reason. I suggest you just stop now before a Mod takes notice of it and does it for you.


what team america was a bit of light relief for ICED , sorry if offended


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

More Serotonin does not equal happiness
Serotonin reuptake blocking drugs does not equal happiness

Going after the things you want = Happiness


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> Just to expand on what seafolly said, i wanna offer my understanding


Thank yoouuuu! I was sitting here thinking, "I'm pretty sure the OP just wanted insight on a side effect but..." :sus Interesting that my answer was "over the top" but yours was approved. Whatever, I hope the OP understands!

Thanks for contributing!


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

seafolly said:


> Thank yoouuuu! I was sitting here thinking, "I'm pretty sure the OP just wanted insight on a side effect but..." :sus Interesting that my answer was "over the top" but yours was approved. Whatever, I hope the OP understands!
> 
> Thanks for contributing!


 sorry you answer was cool, i was side tracked because i thought the question trival in illness, but i see to some its a big deal . I was given the same old learn gramma s*** by the thread starter an went defencive.


----------



## Lettinggo (Sep 28, 2011)

*5 HTP Nightmares*



candiedsky said:


> I was considering buying 5-htp for my SA. I've never taken it before, and I've heard a lot of people say it gives them vivid dreams... and sometimes nightmares. Has anyone ever experienced this, and could they go in depth about this side effect? Thank you.


I had this side effect, but no one else i know has had it. For all you smart alecks out there -- this is not a "trivial" side effect most of the time since profoundly vivid dreams or nightmares can wreak havoc with one's sleep. Not getting sleep, or not getting restful sleep, can worsen anxiety, depression, attention deficits, etc. I know people who have had good results with this supplement. You just have to see for yourself -- perhaps with the guidance of a nutritionist, napropath, chiro, or some other health care provider who knows about supplements. Some supplements ARE often as powerful as prescription meds, so care is important. Hope you have success.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

foxy said:


> sorry you answer was cool, i was side tracked because i thought the question trival in illness, but i see to some its a big deal . I was given the same old learn gramma s*** by the thread starter an went defencive.


My question was answered already by someone else. You do not need to keep posting in this thread. And it seems that you are more upset over the grammatical errors than I, as you continue to bring them up and call me "defencive". You're the defensive one.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

candiedsky said:


> My question was answered already by someone else. You do not need to keep posting in this thread. And it seems that you are more upset over the grammatical errors than I, as you continue to bring them up and call me "defencive". You're the defensive one>>>>>>>>>>.[/QUOTE I wasnt talking to you, i gave up on that long ago, you mentioned the gramma on every reply , your defence is attack. BYE.:sus


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I quite often get nightmares and deja vu, like old memories mixed and dream about places I've been but it's like I'm there in the future doing something else. Got used to it all now though, I don't even find the nightmares scary, so that mean they're dreams despite the wierd, nasty **** what I think about?


----------



## htpnightmares (Nov 7, 2011)

OH MY GOD. I just woke up from a 5-htp nightmare, googled the side effects of htp and found this forum.
That was terrifying. I am panic stricken:afr


----------

